

Ask YC: Want to work for a startup that figured out how to win the lottery? - breck

Are you looking for a fun job? A really, really fun job? The type of job where you sometimes think "I can't believe I'm getting paid for this?"<p>Well I've got one, and maybe you could get one too. I work for SeeMeWin Inc. and it is currently my job to recruit some more programmers for our team.<p>Imagine this could be your job. You come to our casual office in a great location in Cambridge(Kendall Square to be exact), and write cool web apps in PHP, Python or Rails that do things with databases and statistics. You help get our current product line off the ground and you can suggest new features/products which we can build. You get to work with a great team of hackers, marketers, and business folks. You get to work at a young company that will be written about in most news outlets. You'll be able to tell all your friends "I helped start that company", because we are definitely still in startup mode and you would still be eligible for the title of co-founder.<p>What is SeeMeWin? SeeMeWin is one of the most original startups to debut in a long time. We started by creating a live streaming show(think Justin.tv) where we planned to scratch lottery tickets 24/7 until we won a million dollars live. We were in a few papers like the Boston Herald &#38; Cambridge Chronicle and were on NBC and WAAF as well. We scratched tens of thousands worth of tickets and made some decent ad revenue. But something cool happened when we were doing this. We found some really neat statistics. Perhaps we found out how to win the lottery at a profit. Perhaps we already won the lottery. Who knows? Anyway, regardless of our original plan of creating a TV show to occupy us until our real jobs/school started, we decided to turn SeeMeWin into a real company. Now we are SeeMeWin Inc. and have some angel cash.<p>That's a brief overview of the company. To learn a bit more about what we're up to, check out SeeMeWin.TV or SimScratch.com, or email me breck@seemewin.com.<p>Position: Developer. Full or part time. Students welcome to apply.<p>Requirements: Solid web app development experience(PHP/Python/Rails/MySQL/Linux/CSS/HTML/Javascript). Looking for a fun job. Live close to Cambridge or the T(telecommuting might be ok, MIGHT).<p>Compensation: You'll be compensated with stock options, a salary(if you are available full time) and very cool perks. If you need a place to stay, we've got that covered too.<p>If interested, email jobs@seemewin.com.<p>Please don't repost elsewhere, but feel free to forward to friends who might be interested. This isn't a job we're posting on the web, but we're big fans of HackerNews &#38; YC so thought we'd share it here.<p>Fun fact: In 2006, Massachusetts residents spent $3.2 Billion on scratch tickets!
======
mrtron
Doesn't this belong in the jobs section?

~~~
breck
Yes but that's only for YC funded companies. I know a lot of people have
requested the ability for non YC companies to post jobs there too. I think
that would be a great feature, but it's up to PG I guess.

